# My Calcium Success!!



## mdbiggs (Feb 25, 2002)

Just had to share with you all that Caltrate has helped me in ways that I could not have imagined! I feel like a NORMAL person again and I really owe it all to Linda and her informative post. I have been taking 1/2 a pill 3x a day and after the 1st dose I have only had one D attack (due to my own overindulgence) and I feel great. No longer scared to go places and I even went to a concert and enjoyed myself. Just had to share and hope that many more people in the future find relief from this simple remedy. Thank you so much Linda you have given me my life back!! I could never thank you enough!! I am telling everyone I know that has IBS to run to the store and get Caltrate. Melissa~ who is for now D free!!!!


----------



## kylndshark (Nov 20, 2001)

Yep, that's been my experience as well. Calcium has, quite simply, worked wonders! I have an occasional "spell," but absolutely nothing like what I used to have, and even then, I can usually attribute it to something in particular. My doctor is fascinated by it, and has recommended it to several other people to try.I don't take Caltrate, I take a Walgreen's equivalent, by the way, without magnesium.


----------



## MarkinCA (Mar 23, 2000)

If you have D, it's important to avoid magnesium at all costs.Last year I tried one form of Caltrate for weeks without any effect. A few days ago I tried the most basic Caltrate 600, without ANY extra ingredients, not even Vitamin D (which by aiding the absorption of calcium may be leaving less to do its job in the gut). The benefit was almost immediate.If you have severe D, you may not have to worry about getting C, and the things that might cause C in normal people may not cause it in someone with IBS-D. I WANT something to be a little C as a way of counteracting the D. Therefore I'm taking the calcium without the added magnesium, and I think that's what's making the difference.So far I'm taking 6 a day--2 three times a day--which is a lot. But if it continues to help I'll try taking less to see if the benefit holds.Mark


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Thank you all for posting your success. We are all a bit different and what form helps one may not be the best for another. At least you took the time to try it and not give up so quickly if it did not help right away and try a different form until you come up with the right dose. There are a lot of variables to taking the calcium. If you take other meds even OTC stuff can effect the way it works.Taking a regular dose everyday is a must. Taking it with food also is necessary. I had diarrhea almost every day for 23 years and I still need the calcium with the small amount of magnesium to keep me on track. Now if I take my dose too close together the magnesium will have an effect so I watch for that.Other brands works also not just the Caltrate but I always mention that because it can be found most places and you can compare labels and get the store version of Caltrate Brand.Continued success and maybe some day a study will conclude that calcium does help and it will be made know to the many suffers who now do not know.Linda


----------



## MarkinCA (Mar 23, 2000)

I regret to report that the burst of enthusiasm I had recently has evaporated. After a few days of apparent success, the benefit I thought I was getting from the calcium just stopped, and things went back to how they were before. Oh, well....Mark


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Mark,Do not give up even normal people have times when they get diarrhea from a bug or bad food. When you had an attack this time was it as bad and as long as it used to be. Try to stay with it and hopefully you will feel better again. This does happen from time to time.Linda


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I also tried the calcium to no avail. Hey everybody try though. Everyone is different and it may just work for you. I think that calcium soaks up excess stomach acid but not bile, at least that is what my Doctor told me. He said that aluminum works better to soak up bile ( which is a major cause of irritation to the bowel if you have to much) without magnesium of course. I use alternagel. It helps to a degree.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Twocups,If you want some one on one help maybe I can see what the problem might be. Do you take a multi vitamin. This is a common cause of upset stomach. Do you take other meds.What is in the calcium you tried.Email me if you like.Linda


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

When Linda posted her success story on this board I tried the Caltrate Plus. It takes 6 tablets a day to control my diarrhea. But the WONDERFUL thing is that the Caltrate Plus does control it. I have one bowel movement a day, right after I eat breakfast. If I forget the Caltrate Plus I am in trouble again. I have been taking C+ successfully for almost three years now. I use the CVS or Walgreen generic. Walgreen gets very high ratings for the integrity of their generic products.I also eat three slice of Branola Bread "The Original" every day. This bread has a lot of soluble fiber, and I believe it soaks up the extra fluid in my gut and bulks up the stool. Linda, I've told you before how grateful I am to you, but I don't think I can ever say it enough. What a difference you made in my life.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

marianne,Thank you for letting us know you are doing well and I do appreciate your kind words and only hope more will give the calcium a try to see if it can help them.I am always here to help anyone sort out the ins and outs individually if they want.Linda


----------



## pariclete (May 14, 2002)

Hello to Linda and all:I've also been having great success with Caltrate. Taking 1/2 with lunch and 1/2 with dinner. I haven't had one episode of D since I started. I'm home sick from work today with a cold. How wonderful to be home from work and have it not be because of IBS! Crazy, huh? To those who are still suffering, have you tried upping the dose? Linda has been really great at sorting this stuff out with people who need help.I should say that I'm seeing Dr. Gerson at the Mind Body Digestive Center just to keep on top of this. I told him I was taking calcium and he said that he, too, had heard of some people having good results with it. I'm going to see my BF's parents for the first time in NC next month and I think I may be able to eat like a normal person for once...


----------

